# Power of a 30-30



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

While deer hunting in WV my son shot a nice doe at about 30-35 yards, the 30-30 round went thru a small tree before dropping the 105lb doe. One shot thru the tree and deer never moved dropped in its spot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

he got lucky there. but better to be lucky than unlucky tell him congrads on the doe.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Still eats the same. lol, congrats! It would be nice to be able to use something other than a shotgun here sometime.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive had that happen with a slug too, Hit a tree about 7 inches thick went through and dropped the deer


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> Ive had that happen with a slug too, Hit a tree about 7 inches thick went through and dropped the deer


Agree! I punched a Hornady through a 5" cherry with my muzzleloader and dropped a small doe. And it has less power than this thing throwing Winchester supremes.








[/IMG]

Murph, congrats to ur son.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,d rather be lucky than good any day,LOL.
sherman


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Muskarp said:


> Agree! I punched a Hornady through a 5" cherry with my muzzleloader and dropped a small doe. And it has less power than this thing throwing Winchester supremes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats a Sweet Gun, Do they make a left handed model?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> Damn thats a Sweet Gun, Do they make a left handed model?


I believe Remington quit making the wood model a year or two ago. Now they make this model with the ambidextrous stock.

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model-11-87/model-11-87-shurshot-cantilever.aspx


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

that deer meat comes with its own toothpicks!! embedded in the roast!


----------

